# How Do You Cruise?



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband and I have wanted to take an Alaska Cruise for a long time now.

We took a cruise only once before from Los Angeles to Ensenada Mexico.  It didn't do too much for us.

Just the other day, we decided for our 20th wedding anniversary that we'd take the plunge.

We are doing alot of research online and have narrowed down a few cruise lines and ships.

We really want to do the land and cruise (cruisetour) and see as much as we possibly can.

I would soooooo love to hear from Chef Talk members.

Please post your experiences, we'd really appreciate it!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

Though I had been to Alaska during the early 1990s for a journalism project, on the American Bald Eagle, we did not go via cruise ship.

We were in Haines River Valley, southern Alaska, which at that time was the route of the Sockeye Salmon, and thus, the American Bald Eagle and the Kodiak Bear are two of the world´s mammals who feast on this salmon breed.

However, my father´s twin brother worked for Holland Cruiselines and thus, this could be a fine option. The other cruiseline suggested for this route, would be Norwegian. We had taken a cruise ( I live in Europe ) to Norway and it was heaven on the sea ... the gastronomy, the professionalism, the entertainment and the service --- all 5 stars.

Best of luck.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you Margcata, I will look into Holland line


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

From Margcata: Hope all works out. I would also contact the Alaska State Tourism Board. Keep me posted. June is a great time to go. Have a great cruise.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I go on a cruise about every year. been to Alaska the cruise is great, sailing and the landscape of getting there is best part. Alask itself a bit primtive. In fact most cities only open up(Stores, Shoppes when a ship is in otherwise not many locals available) Cruising to Alaska ends mid August as it starts to freeze up(the waterways)  Of all the line I prefer NCL.lines (also most casual  and I found friendliest people)

      Holland America was an old age home with unfortunatly to many wheel chairs and canes and crutches for you to fall over or get around.. Attracts much older clientel. ALSO FOUND THEM MOST EXPENSIVE OF ALL THE MAJOR LINES.

     .Also ships are old and in need of some repair. Make sure you dont pick a time when kids are off school otherwise parents let kids run amok all over any ship. Worse part of cruising all the nickel and dimeing xtras. Otherwise its the only way to go.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We are looking at Princess.

There is a ship that is in dry dock now  that is being refurbished.

Anyone else weighing in?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I was on Princess to Eastern Carib. It was good , but I still prefer NCL for overall food, variety,service and shows. Plus no have to"s at any set time . Eat whenever and wherever you want, sleep the same, play and games the same. At your leisure._ I would not go on Holland again, Princess I I would. go again. _


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Very true Chefedb! I think it works out to about $200 per day, per person.

The Sapphire Princess is suppose to come out of dry dock today and I was looking at their website this morning. 

It looks like they will have now 4 different "anytime" dining rooms rather just one. And then the "traditional" dinning will be offered in just one room.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The cruise industry is trying to change food service. Many have 1 main dining room and a buffet. All  the other restaurants are at an additional cost. Lets say $25.00 pp, but it is really not 25.00pp because you are not eating what is already included in the price of your cruise. This is known as displacemrnt  profits  and they  make a lot of $ on it   I have talked to many friends in the cruise industry. The lines will eventually give you an option when you buy ticket. With food or without.  In view of the high food prices they are paying this makes sense.  Example, I dont' eat lunch on board therefore I dont pay for  it. It sounds confusing but even with the new super ships (4000 or more passengers it can be done)  I remember drinks were $1 or $2  now there $6.00 and keep in mind they pay no tax on their liquor. 

You can do better then 200.00 per day. In a alot of cases travel agent can save you $. If you go Alaska ,take the Glacier tour thats all. All the rest you can do on your own for free. Most of the tours on all the lines are not worth it. You can do them locally on your own for 1/2 the price.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Really? Charging extra for the food on board kinda makes sense, at least business wise. I'm like you, I would not eat lunch on the ship either, probably just dinner. I'm not really a breakfast eater and as for lunch, well, if you're off doing your day trip activities, you're not going to stop what you're doing, go back to the ship, eat then go back out, you don't have that much time on shore to begin with.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

2 Princess ships came in to Fort Lauderdale yesterday  on one 92 peopl e sick (stomach and other related problems)  the other number of people undisclosed but  same type of problem. Sounds like Bacterial inborn food problem. This time it was Princess  but it happens quite a bit.

       I can tell you first hand, I have been through many cruise ship kitchens(I send Chef a note when I  embark, most are happy to take me thru the galleys) I can tell you first hand they are spotless.snd sanitation is really a top priority. In this case the problem was probably in the food when placed on the ship. It was probably  a salad or fruit item that requires no cooking..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hummm...

I think that IF we go on the cruise, we won't have any salad (raw veg) or fruits...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All keep in mind  1 sick person at the self service buffet( a carrier) can contaminate and make 1000s of people sick.   That why most of ships today have someone stand at entrance  and insist you use their sanitizer before entering buffet. They have the right to refuse admittance if you don't.  And I don't know what they do on Egypt cruise but no ship or line I know of would intermingle cutting boards. They are all color coded. Red meat, yellow poultry, green vege, blue fish. And the boards are steamed after use.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That was along the line that I was thinking.  Maybe not too much on the buffet but more so plated meals? 

I haven’t told my husband any of this eye opening information as yet. 

I was thinking also of doing some research on the percentage of passengers that do fall ill on cruise ships. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

% wise you will never get true statistics. I can say that considering the amount s of people that cruise yearly , it is quite low almost like flying . Considering the amount of passengers per annum very low death %. Just don'y eat anything RAW  if possible


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Sista, I was cruising through Kaneohe a few weeks ago, going to the north shore. I made sure I had an extra Chicken thigh for you when I ordered the Shoyu Chicken. There is something about the macaroni salad on the plate lunches, I love it. It was 82 degrees everyday, no rain in Honolulu, but there was rain in Kaneohe. The shrimp truck with the garlic shrimp truck is always good in Haleiwa, so is the farmers market..........I think they banned all Hawaiians from Cruising to Alaska, they complain to much about the cold, maybe have to take a outrigger canoe.............Chefbillb


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

:Laughing so hard, while rolling on the ground, with tears streaming down my cheek:

Braddah Man!!  Where you was?  Long time no spock!!  Eh, you went my hometown and you never tell me before?  Howz ‘dat…

Where was it that you enjoyed Shoyu Chicken in my honor? 

I am SOOO jealous of you guys (Pohaku too) you get to go Honolulu!!

Anyways, Cruising… have you gone?  And we get plenty jackets, no worry!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chefedb, you’re probably right.

There wouldn’t be accurate numbers, I mean look at what’s been happening lately.

My husband was telling about reading online about happened in Ft Lauderdale…


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> :Laughing so hard, while rolling on the ground, with tears streaming down my cheek:
> 
> Braddah Man!! Where you was? Long time no spock!! Eh, you went my hometown and you never tell me before? Howz 'dat…
> 
> ...


Hey Local girl, The driving in Honolulu is crazy, I was happy to get over that side of the island. I had the Shoyu Chicken at Rainbow Drive in. I do it better, but hey, I like give them a chance to shine. I posted a pic of the Shoyu Chicken on Pohaku post about Chinese New Year. My wife wants to go to Phoenix next Christmas, we did Hawaii the last two years, so she wants a change. GGEEZZZZ she has me for 34 years, she hasn't said anything about a change here yet...................My little girl loves the flea market at Aloha Stadium, so we try to get there a few times.....Take care, hope all is well....... P.S. never did a Cruise, never will, I like getting to my place fast not float around all day....................ChefBillyb


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since an outbreak on ship involves the Feds. God knows when anyone will find out what it was and what caused it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chefedb, I did not realize that the US Federal government would get involved in matters on cruise ships.  WOW!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ ChefBillyB

Rainbows, OMG!!! Anything there is good.

My poor brother in law has been ban from going there anymore by his wife, he eats there WAY too much. Once in awhile is ok, but not like couple times a week.

And who doesn't like Hawaii? Pleeezzz.. Phoenix over Honolulu, no comparison.

But, Arizona is nice in the winter when everyone else is buried in snow and we've got, what 65⁰ right now.



This is how we cruise!



kgirl


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Reason behind it is if it's caused by a raw product The FDA wants to know as to keep an eye out for that product being shipped in for land use. Example it could have been put on by a food service company and the FDA wants to check the source, as do other cruise lines.e

And SNOW what is SNOW  75 here today and slightly overcast but sun comes through.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I just clued my husband into all of the above...

I thought that he would say that we're not going, but his question was

"can I eat the seafood?"

He loves oysters and mussels, for me it's lobster!! 

What would be your opinion?

Maybe if they are cooked? Not raw?

OBTW, I think I should work for the Hawaii Visitors Bureau!!

Aloha!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Federal law mandates that no cruise ship coming into any US port can purchase fresh seafood .

   .It must be prefrozen at least 72 hours prior to embarcation. This method kind of makes it safer as freezing kills many things that are harmful and then thorough cooking assures both hi and low end of bacteria is killed. The oysters and clams and lobster is frozen. Be honest with you fish frozen on factory ships which are miniature factories is better then fresh which has been hanging  around for days before you get it .From the Place of harvesting to the middleman to the local store. and finally to you. Minimum 3 to 4 days.. EJB


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So chefedb, are you saying that the seafood onboard in any form would be basically okay to eat? 

Raw or cooked?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's something interesting that I just found

http://www.princess.com/news/article.jsp?newsArticleId=na1210

I was on the cruise lines website to see if the ship we'd like to go on was available to book yet...

chefedb, is this one of the ships that you made mention of?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Safer then a local restaurant or supermarket. Most of shipboard problems in the past was traced back to raw vegies and berries, which are not frozen or cooked.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What happened on the Princess could happen on any ship or even a plane for that matter. Many years ago I worked at Kennedy Airport for ARA food services and even then our neighbor Marriot airline catering had a food poisoning on the plane. It happens a lot, but only makes the headlines when its a lot of people involved.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hold the phone! I've cruised about a dozen times, on four or five different lines. Here are my thoughts:

*Food safety*: IMHO, no different worries than in any land-bound restaurant. I have never been sick from food, nor has my husband.

*Illness on cruise ships*: any time you have a thousand people together, somebody will get sick and share the "wealth". We always use Purell etc., wash our hands frequently, don't touch elevator buttons, door handles, etc. with hands (we poke buttons with our elbows). You'd have the same problems in a school or large workplace where there are lots of people around. Norovirus ins't exactly an exotic, rare infection. Just ask a daycare worker. If you have a compromised immune system (as I did at one point), take extra precautions or choose a different vacation. By the way, I've had serious health problems since 2006, and cruised several times in those circumstances. I spent a lot of time in Celebrity Solstice's infirmary, some in Coral Princess's and also in Oceania Regatta's. All had very professional health care providers who were good at what they do: deal with people who have acute and chronic problems during their vacations. I wouldn't hesitate to visit the medics on any ship. Solstice's team had to provide me with infusions of antibiotics over several days, and I couldn't have been better-cared for by my own doctor (who just about walks on water). I also had a good experience with several acupuncture treatments for lower back pain while on Solstice.

*Cruise lines*: Yes, *Holland-America* is skewed "older", more genteel feel as I hear from those who sail with them. We had bad experiences on a 4-day cruise on a large *Royal Caribbean* ship 11 years ago, and on an older *NCL *(Spirit) three years ago. The food was, frankly, poor and the service perfunctory. Here are my recommendations for Alaska: *Princess*- choose a smaller ship like Coral Princess or her twin, Island Princess. I think they have about 1975 passengers on board. Fewer people than the huger ships (less chance of illness, possibly) but also, its smaller size allows it to get all the way into College Fjord and Glacier Bay, which are the prime jewels of any cruise to Alaska. We cruised on Coral in Alaska and a few years later on a Panama Canal cruise. *Oceania *has even smaller ships (685-1250 passengers) and are pricier, but they have excellent food, superb service and excursions for experienced and novice travelers wherever they stop. Definitely upscale and pricier, but they are running 2-for-1 cabin pricing, airfare included, gratuities included, and some cash for onboard expenses. We cruised in the western Med with them. Celebrity is the upgrade brand of Royal Caribbean. We've been on Solstice (2850 passengers) in the eastern Med and were on Summit last week, its first week after a total re-do in drydock. Summit is about the same size as Coral Princess, and we liked it a lot being part of the first group to cruise on her since overhaul. The food is good and excursions aren't too pricey. Excursions in Alaska will run higher than in the Caribbean, so when you look at that, please compare region to region to get a better idea. Princess was first, I think, to "do" Alaska, and their excursions were great in our opinions. Be aware we did that cruise in 2004, though, and Panama Canal in 2007.

Whichever line and ship you choose, it's worth checking out what they have for people celebrating special occasions.










I have used CruiseCritic.com for information, but please keep in mind: opinions there are just that, opinions. They've drawn heat in the past when it was learned some of the "members" were shills for the cruise lines, so caveat emptor. On the other hand, I got a lot of helpful information there, too, including using Captain Larry's Orca Adventures for whale-watching out of Juneau. You can find my reviews there under the same screen name I use here.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I also refer to cruise critic. It gives much insight as to the publics reaction to various lines.. It is true one sick passenger could bring the whole ship down.

    I do many of the same things you do, but do not eat raw fruit or vege's.  I even take a can of Lysol spray with me for the room, and no I am not paranoid, just experienced from the past.      Its funny I cruised many   years ago on the Old Italian Lines, as well as French and US lines and can't recall any massive outbreaks of sicknesses. In those days (70s) a large ship had 400 to 500 passengers and 200-250 crew. Now one has 4000-5000. Litterally they are floating cities.

   If you lined each up stem to stern in a straight line you could probably walk the decks  from Florida to Bermuda, like a bridge over the water without getting wet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you both! Yes I did read many posts on cruisecritics, and you're right, some did sound like "plants" and then you also need to take things with a grain of salt.

So Mezzaluna, you prefer the Princess' smaller ships, Coral and Island, for better viewing? Anything else? Did you have the traditional or anytime dining? My husband wants to do the anytime, he did not care foe eating with people that he didn't know.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Both kinds of dining have plus and minus. I have met and sat with many real nice people on cruises and with one or two have kept up with communication  over the  years.

At  anytime dining you can  always change your time and seat  and venue.if you do not like who you were seated with prior.

If you don't like eating with people you do not know, then how will you ever get to meet anyone.? You could have missed out on some great and interesting folks. Everyone is there for vacation and to relax and have fun  and are in great frames of mind.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Very true chefedb...

I guess he looks at it as sitting down to a very expensive meal that's being served in a cafeteria hall.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree with Chefedb: both types of dining have their merits. We now prefer anytime dining (or whatever it's called on the various lines). As for the Coral and Island: Both are 8 years old now, and I don't know what renovations have been done. But that size ship (whatever tonnage... I don't know!) is good. My husband once told me Princess was first to offer cruises into Glacier Bay, which is a national park. Later, others were allowed in. But the smaller ships with fewer than 2000 passengers can get all the way into the bay (as well as into College Fjord), pivot and return to the sea. Larger ships have a harder time. Also, if there's anywhere you should splurge on a veranda cabin, Alaska is the place. There's so much to be seen while the ship's in the Inland Passage! Consider whether choosing a starboard cabin when sailing north, and a port cabin when sailing south so you're on the "land side". However, viewing from deck has its merits too, if you prefer to save on an inside cabin and put your funds toward excursions, wine, etc. I read a few reviews of Coral on Cruise Critic, but the few I read didn't focus on the condition of the appointments in cabins, etc. to any extent.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree it is THEE place where I would say a balcony is a must.(ALASKA) As far as the caribe you don't need a balcony as only thing to see is water and other ships. On other cruises save your $ take and ocean view or obstructed view room . But don't take an inside room . Its like solitary confinment, and they are all smaller then the rest.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

You both hit the nail on the head!! 

We have agreed that a Mini-Suite is the way to go for us. 

And when you say starboard and so on, you mean that if we are North bound to get a room on the "passengers side of the car"? 

I was also trying to find out about wine with dinner on board at their website, but all I find is they Wine Bars that they have. 

When we went with my company, everything was taken care for us, we didn't put out a penny, even the tips at the end.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kaneohegirlinaz, yes: starboard is the "right" side of the ship, as you face the "front" (bow, or forward); port is on the left as you face the bow. You have the idea! I would ask you which week you're going, but I avoid noting, or asking others to note, dates when you'll be away from home.









I hear the mini-suites are good, with a bit more room and a bit higher level of service.

I think it's safe to say wine and other liquor (and premium coffees, for that matter) are at an extra charge. You will also want to tip the sommelier if you use his/her services. Also, if you don't finish a bottle, they'll tag it for you and you can enjoy it at the next meal.

Enjoy your cruise! Let us know how it goes.

Mezz


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Tips    They automatically add it to your total cruise cost and its paid in advance.Depending on line $12 to $15 per person per day The whole crew shares by % in total gratuity taken in on ship.  If you go to bars or order drinks at pool 15% more is added to the that tab. You have to  figure a 7 day gig   $105.. per person billed tip added to fare, and depending how much you use bar or drinks at pool   about 75 to $ 1.00  per drink so 2 drinks per day about $14.00 more  per week per person. So total  For 2 people  $238.00 per week tips.  Keep in mind everything on ship is Tara(its called nickle and dimming) Thats the way they make the real $$$. In fact everything you buy at suggested stores on shore , ship gets a piece of the action. In some cases so does cruise director.

PS  Another ship on Sunday or  Monday  returned to Lauderdale with a load of sick people.??? Dont' know whats going on this year but it isn't good.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's flu season, Chef Ed! My husband has been home three days with it- a new record for him. That, and that people on vacation are less likely to pay close attention to door handles, buffet spoons,etc. When there's a known round of something on board, the crews I've known switch to serving you at the buffets, rather than passengers doing it themselves. I noticed on Celebrity Summit they installed newer sneeze guards with better coverage, and allowed less self-service in the buffet lines. I got used to being called "Madame", as in "May I serve you some roast beef, Madame?" Very retro, very much healthier.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

True but in the past most of these outbreaks were food related.  In particular in this  this number(152) and this occuring so quickly (2 days out) Don't think it is flu as we know it.  I have seen men using mens rooms not wash hands many times on ships as well as other places.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Tips They automatically add it to your total cruise cost and its paid in advance.Depending on line $12 to $15 per person per day The whole crew shares by % in total gratuity taken in on ship. If you go to bars or order drinks at pool 15% more is added to the that tab. You have to figure a 7 day gig $105.. per person billed tip added to fare, and depending how much you use bar or drinks at pool about 75 to $ 1.00 per drink so 2 drinks per day about $14.00 more per week per person. So total For 2 people $238.00 per week tips. Keep in mind everything on ship is Tara(its called nickle and dimming) Thats the way they make the real $$$. In fact everything you buy at suggested stores on shore , ship gets a piece of the action. In some cases so does cruise director.
> 
> PS Another ship on Sunday or Monday returned to Lauderdale with a load of sick people.??? Dont' know whats going on this year but it isn't good.


Okay, so chefedb, maybe I'm a little thick today, but I don't seem to understand about the tipping and the bar tab...

Are you saying that the tips are already built into the total upfront cost of the cruise? I think I read on Princess.com that it's $14/day/person

And that a drink at the pool (like I'll be in anything less than a PARKA!!) cost $1.00?

Also, what do they charge for wine with dinner?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mezzaluna, you mentioned that you and husband now like the "anytime dining" and that's confusing to me as well.

Can we truly go to eat at anytime and at any table, even just the two of us minus any other passangers?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

$12 to 14 per person per day is added to your bill. Not included in price of cruise . Each drink, soda   and wine order is again tip charged at 15% that you sign for on a running bar tab. Be it at the pool, in your room or at the dinner table. As I said everything is nickle and dime XTRA. If you eat in the steakhouse, its $25.00 xtra pp plus tip, and it is not really $ 25.00  because it is replacing the dinner you already paid for in your total cruise feeich lets say is worth $12.00. Some guest refuse to pay the 14.00 per day grat and legally you can, because it is a gratuity. You can leave whatever you want at end of cruise. They don;t tell you this though.. They say "The suggested gratuity is 14 pp per day.'' The crews work hard to make you stay a pleasant one. Side trips are expensive . The only one you should take is the visit to the Glasier in Alaska, you really can't go yourself. All other things in most ports you can do on your own  for less $ useing local cabs and buses. Negociate price before gtting into any cabs, anywhere as there is no set fee. Its whatever they can get. Example  a few years ago I toured all around Haiti for about $8.00 a day. A tour from the ship was then about $35.00 a tour, not a day. Remember you are a tourist in there place.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I sat down to figure out just our land excursions and it came out to $272; that’s being conservative. 

Man, I don’t know about this trip!  My husband did say that we should do it up right on this one, but gosh…


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Known fact in industry. Cruise lines make more $$$$ on xtras then o amount charged initially for the cruise.  Thats to much for excursions which you could do for 1/2 on your own, but it's your $ and your choices.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So, chefedb, would you say that the train and so forth up in to Denali, the land portion of "cruisetours" is worth it?  I mean, Princess Cruise has their own train that takes you back there and then puts you up and then tours you through the park and brings you back to either Anchorage or Fairbanks I think.  We thought about the option of no meals included and fending for ourselves in the local eateries.  Any thoughts?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You  You can probably when getting off the ship get a trip and tour right then and there .. Every port , in any country even Russia ,no matter where I was ,I was able to go around the entire place by private transport cheaper. I even went 1/2 with an other couple and we rented cabs to go around to places, still cheaper. Alaska is beautiful as is Iceland, and Denmark. Go into the outskirts of towns or cities and you wont know which one you are in. Go online and investigate  Denaly tours and check it out a little research now could save you time and $$$$


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Several items here:

Tips: Typically, they're charged to you automatically. If you wish to give envelopes with separate tips to each person who served you, as in the old days, better save the last day of your trip for that! You can adjust the amounts, yes- up or down as need be. You can also hand someone extra money as you leave (as we did our cabin steward). Better make sure you know what Princess's policy is, just to be sure. We haven't cruised on them since 2007. As Ed said, when you eat in a venue with an upcharge (such as Sabatini's steak house), you'll have to add that to your bill. You can pay it through your shipboard account, though, like everything else. Remember, you give them your credit card information when you check in at the dock.

Excursions: Certainly, what Chefedb said is true: you can find someone to offer you a taxi ride/tour, or a whale-watching tour or whatnot, once you leave the pier where your ship is docked (or where your tender left you off). CAVEAT: If the excursion is late returning to the ship, you're on your own to meet up again with the ship. Also, certain liability issues may not be covered by an independent operator. We took the Captain Larry Orca Excursion in Juneau (he's independent) after I checked at Cruise Critic and talked to someone there myself. We were especially relieved when we saw the Coral Princess's naturalist come on board the excursion with us! Not that she had any official capacity on that little boat, but it was a final check of reliability for us that she came along. The naturalist, by the way, holds talks and also, when you're sailing in certain places (like Glacier Bay), s/he will give commentary through your cabin's TV. One more benefit to having an outside cabin.

Eating on shore: In Alaska, I wouldn't worry at all. However, you've already paid for meals on board; it's a personal choice. I bought smoked fish (canned and in sealed pouches) to bring back. We ended our cruise in Vancouver, B.C.- that is, in Canada. I don't recall a difficult trip through customs when we got to the Vancouver airport, but you will have to go through customs if you debark in Canada.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL

Okay, English is my second language

I had to Google ~ Caveat ~

Funny you mention the land excursions Mezz, my husband I were just talking about that and we had thought about the travel insurance that is offered, just in case.  Unfortunately, his brother had to be flown by helicopter out of Denali on their Alaska cruisetour on the  Princess line.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Alhough I hate to buy it, I take cruise insurance WHY? Because if you get sick prior to cruise and have to cancell you get your $ back. You mention you are retired as I and wife are. Therefore you are not youngsters then buy cruise insurance . Which will cost about 125.00pp 7 days. Please read it there are different insurers.. One or two of them are even owned by cruiselines. Many cruises now are quoting prices with insurance included. Going back to tipping they cant force you to tip by adding to your bill . and it is computed and added  on daily basis but presented to you on eve or morning of last day of cruise.you can elect to tip on your own ,but 95% of guest let them add it. They can only suggest. 12 to 14 pp per day.   Overall as far as cruising . I have been on about12 different ones and excluding 1 they were all good. You don't live out of a suitcase, you know you have a comfortable bed and clean room, plenty of good wholesome  food, Mostly friendly people that speak your language and are pretty safe. Unlike many hotel destinations I have been to.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Very good points chefedb, and no we are not youngsters, maybe in our heads we are, but our bodies say other wise!! 

And yes, we are most assuredly purchasing insurance, of course after reading through everything first!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some cruise lines give you a price with THEIR insurance included, don't grab it right away you do not have to take theirs you can buy private and most likely cheaper. If you refuse cruise line insurance your fare should drop anywhere from 175 to 190 a week and you can buy private for 120 -150. So again shop.

I am going to take a cruise end of June and I am starting to shop now.(another tip always give minimum deposits) and when you call travel agent or cruise line direct, make sure they send you all info by E mail so you can save it and later on refer to it  in case of problems. Some of people working for large travel agencies know zilch and have never been out of their own state.If possible deal witha an older rep.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

What fun, you know you’re are the second person that told us that they are going on a cruise this summer? 

We will definitely look closely at the trip insurance.  

Another question please

how do you book your cruises? 

With an independent travel agent or online with the cruise line?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Direct  with  the line, Some of people working for agents have never even been on a ship. This way if threr is an error only they can take blame and not blame each other. Its same price either way


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

okay, that makes sense

do you call the toll free number and talk to a live person or direct online?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Live rep. only or inquire by internet. In fact use their website , it gives menues, room, locations, itinerary,shows 360 pictures of rooms. If you are going to Alaska get a balcony room for the caribe you don't need it . Take ocean view obstructed it is cheaper then ocean view and is not that obstructed. If you take balcony for caribe all you see is ocean. for Alaska you see whales, seal and fantastic panoramas. All the islands in carib are the same, Shopping for overpriced JUNK (made in china) I don't even get off anymore I stay on ship and have a ball.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, not sure how this is going to go, we’ll see, it may be our last cruise. 

We have been checking out the Princess website and just waiting for 2013 schedule to become available. 

I still haven’t sign up with a password and all yet, but I’ll do that soon.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, Princess put out there schedule and fares for 2013 today !!

I was nervous as to the price, but it’s under what I thought it would be

I signed us up online and now I just need to call the 800# to get minutia questions answered

I even picked out our stateroom , wahoo !!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so my husband and I sat down and looked at all the numbers and options

We were going to do it up and get the mini suite on the cruisetour plan,

but I just don't find it a good value for our money, which is alot.  I think

that it's over priced, when we looked around at the different websites they

confirmed what I was thinking.  So we're going to try to do all of the land touring

on our own and just get a balcony stateroom and use

that saved money to pay for a large portion of the land touring.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ANYBODY? 

Ideas? 

Suggestions? 

Do y’all go on cruises?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Save more$ forget a balcony unless you are going to Alaska which I reccomend  as a must for anyone who cruises. All the islands  cruises you see nothing except ocean till you get there, not worth it. In fact all the islands are the same. Of all the lines  I have  sailed on, I like NCL the best ,Holland America the least the ships are to old and in ill repair plus to many wheelchais and people in walkers.Once 2 wheel chairs in elevator thats it, you have to wait and wait .Its strictly for senior, SENIORS.

      NCL young new lively ships. Princess overpriced for what you get. Celeb and Carnival are ok but sometime  two  many rug rats running around dependng on season

Take an outside obstructed view. to save $ No balcony. If they are selling a sightseeing side tour , you can do it on your own for 1/2 the price or less. Pack a bottle of vino with you as theirs is $ 6 to 7 a glass.Use your vino in their glass. Also do not be afraid by the new huge sizes of ships they really know how to handle volume of people, it amazes me.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you chefed, love the suggestion of bringing my own wine, only thing, my husband drinks Bailey’s over ice.  Can we take a bottle of wine for me & a bottle of Bailey’s for him?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Only one bottle??


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba, where you been braddah man? 

have you cruised before?

do you take vacations?

it seems that not some many people here do ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Put the Baileys in a soda bottle. or better yet ArazonaTea  or Starbucks Coffee Frappe Bottles   which you can't see through, In luggage.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That yet another fabulous idea chefed!!

When you take your luggage to the ship, do they search it like at the airports?

I would think, right? Security and all.

We are going to drive from Arizona along the Pacific Coast Highway

up to Vancouver to meet the ship and them of course drive back

in a different direction as part of our GREAT ANNIVERSARY ADVENTURE.

One of our goals is to drive the entire length of PCH

and we only got as far as Monterey California last year

when my sister's husband in Los Angeles passed away suddenly.

So we're going to pick up where we left off!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It goes thru like the arport. They normally don't open unless deemed suspicious,. You will be glad yo went to Alaska, my opinion best cruise destination. For this cruise YES A BALCONY SUITE, You will see whales, seals,maybe a polar bear or two or even a brown bear on shore , and big mountain goats up on higher shores.  Visit  Mendelhall Glacier. This is only side trip worth the money. Vancouver cost more to go out of then Seattle check it out.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We pulled the trigger, FINALLY!

I spent an hour and a half on the phone with the Cruise Line, at first just to ask more questions that we had.  I got Mister K~girl to sit down and look over all of the material that I had collected and we wrote down our concerns, Tiana was great!  Granted, this isn’t for a while but I knew that if we wanted to get a balcony stateroom, we had to get movin’.  This should be great fun, I’m so excited, already!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am a bit late to the party, but here are my 2 cents.

Thanksgiving has gotten to be such a huge hassle at my oldest sister's home (more and more people every year...last count we had 75 RSVP's).

Every family brings a dish so they don't miss my candied carrots at all.

The DH and I started cruising that week a few years ago and absolutely love it!

This year we have a balcony cabin on the Panorama deck of the Carnival Conquest.

Still do the whole roast hunk o' beef (rib roast) for a small family gathering on Christmas Eve.

Everyone dresses for my sit down, nice china/silver/real cloth napkins beautifully decorated table and TRY to go to church afterwards, lol.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Heh Girl, that's not a bad idea!

Our friends took their kids and their families on a cruise for Christmas last year (they own an IT company) instead of fighting over whose turn it was to host dinner.

The other day, DH and I found that we can pre-reserve our land excursions already! 

One of the big things that my BIL recommended that we do was the Bering Sea Crab Fisherman Tour. You know the guys from the TV program Deadliest Catch. So we booked two of the only 20 seats left. 

It isn't cheap, but as DH said we probably won't see this again.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife spent 10 yrs at sea, the first 5 yrs as a maitre D for Celebrity.Two of my best friends are retired Cruise ship Masters.

Top tip if you respect food never sail with Carnival.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have now been on 15 to various places.  Of all the lines I still like NCL. I like everything about cruising except the little guy who comes around at pool asking if you want a drink at 9AM in the morning and then every 7 minutes..I have learned to make believe I do not speak English I answer him in Pig Latin.   I DO NOT DRINK

Agree with KIPPERS  above  Carnival was worst of all except that the crew was nice..   I learned a long time ago Dont take balcony unless something to see like Alaska  Take obstructed Ocean View  Much cheaper. Dont take side tours  do your own for a 1/4 of price.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Cain't do it. Between the mother-in-law's ship running aground (an Alaskan cruise), rampant norovirus among other delights, occassionally backed up raw sewage, rogue waves, fires.. I can't bring myself to step foot on a cruise ship, not even for the food.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

How many car accidents daily and how many car deaths daily. Do you ride in cars?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Funny you mention that, not only a car but a motorcycle as well. Never said it was rational, just don't want to drown  Road burn's a-OK.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

chefedb said:


> I have now been on 15 to various places. Of all the lines I still like NCL. I like everything about cruising except the little guy who comes around at pool asking if you want a drink at 9AM in the morning and then every 7 minutes..I have learned to make believe I do not speak English I answer him in Pig Latin. I DO NOT DRINK
> 
> Agree with KIPPERS above Carnival was worst of all except that the crew was nice.. I learned a long time ago Dont take balcony unless something to see like Alaska Take obstructed Ocean View Much cheaper. Dont take side tours do your own for a 1/4 of price.


The best food I have had on a "cruise ship" was on the old wreck that travels between F/Laud and Freeport.On the return trip at night it had a restaurant that you payed a few $ fee to eat in.I ordered lamb chops and was asked how I like them cooked, I said pink and that's how they came.

On top of being a maitre d my wife was certified by the Miami coast guard as a fire fighter.Up until 4 yrs ago we spent 6 wk Jan/Feb a year in Kendal Miami


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Our annual Tday cruise is coming up in 3.5 weeks!

Learned not to over pack years ago, but had surgery last week (gallbladder, the procedure where they make some stab incisions and blow your belly up with gas) and am still SO swollen!

Hurts too much to even try to button things (mainly jeans and skirts, shorts).

Please someone reassure me that this will resolve before I have to buy more clothes and pack 2 sizes of everything.....

mimi


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mimi,

You will be just fine. The first 3-4 days are always the worst. Stay away from anything tight for now. Laparoscopy is usually 2-6 weeks recovery but every patient is different. Take care of the incisions. 
When getting up from a sitting position , go slower , the last thing you want is an incisional hernia. 

Be good to your body and it will heal quicker & stay positive. I wish you a speedy recovery. 

Petals


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree… myself, I have not had the procedure, 

but everyone else in our family has and I'd say that first week or two is the hardest, you'll do fine

Low-rise jeans for now I guess! 

... be sure to take loads of snaps on your cruise, want to hear all about it!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I had colon and gall blad. problems > wore a bag for 6 monthes developed 2 hernias had them fixed with Mesh and it got infected. 326 suitures later they removed infected mesh and replaced with new kind. Still bothers me 6 years later. The Mesh stuff is No Good and there are many law  suits regarding it. I am in a class action one  myself.. I was on introvinus med for 3 weeks for infection. The original stitches actually blew out from the infection. .


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We are getting soo OT, but just a comment here.

Ed...I had some "female" surgery and a urologist was supposed to place one of those mesh things during the bladder part of the procedure.

Well, when the doc came around the next am, he told me he was not charging for his part of the operation because the hospital didn't have the proper mesh available.

The day I was discharged I started seeing the attny ads about all the problems related to its use.

I guess he (urologist) got the word about them recalling this dangerous product and would rather lie than admit he had been using a faulty item.

I cannot imagine the suffering you (and others) continue to experience.

mimi


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Blimey I had Laser surgery 3 month ago to remove a beach load of stones.Two days later I could pee over my garden wall, the neighbours were as un-impressed as the judge.Thank you NHS.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The reason for the use of mesh is because in med school  they do not teach as much about suthering as they used to. They also started  using staples and  now glue to seal  outer incisions

   , Mesh is used cause its fast, and both time and labor saving.   But like cooking some things are not good when done fast and are just done to save $.  There are many mesh manufacturers that are involved in class action law suits as we speak

   , I for one hope they all lose.  They all  do supposed  extensive testing, and  knew in advancewhat could happen.  I also blame our esteemed FDA whose executives are former drug company people.

     I know what it feels like with mesh and hope it does not happen to others. Many surgeons will not use it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We should ask the CT powers that be to open a new "just talkin' thread for all us oldtimers.

You know, a safe place that we can b###h about our sorry health and post pix of our scars, ROTFL!!!

mimi

* Oh yeah... and post the vids of our grands breathing ;-)

m.


----------



## winekelly (Nov 27, 2012)

i've been on royal caribbean, princess and holland america.

each ship had something i liked best about it, but holland america definitely had the best food!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Isn't ironic that this thread came back up, DH and I have decided not to go on the cruise after all. This latest round of illness onboard multiple cruise lines, that does not have any remedy has me too jumpy. So we've cancelled that and are looking at other travel options.


----------

